# JXT - Jaxsta Ltd



## Joe Blow (6 June 2010)

Headquartered in Perth, Western Australia, Mobilarm (MBO) is one of the world's leading brands in electronic marine safety equipment that protect and save lives in the commercial marine workplace. Mobilarm delivers a range of crew monitoring systems for use on vessels and in marine-based facilities, which generate automatic and immediate alerts in marine emergencies involving personnel, integrate with GPS and/or onboard navigation systems and provide in-water tracking of man overboard casualties in the water. 

http://www.mobilarm.com


----------



## System (6 December 2018)

On December 3rd, 2018, Mobilarm Limited (MBO) changed its name and ASX code to Jaxsta Ltd (JXT).


----------



## tinhat (1 January 2019)

Jaxsta is a tech start-up. It is developing a meta-data database of credits for recorded music. like IMDb is for the movie industry. As it will cross-reference all data for individual musicians, writers, technicians, etc it is also designed to act like a LinkedIn for the music industry.

JXT commenced trading on the ASX on 28 December 2018. So far 39,000 shares have been traded between $0.19 and $0.20. There are currently no buy or sell bids in the ASX. It's market cap is $24m according to CommSec.

The JXT website says that it will be launching its platform in 2018 but I can't find any public access to it from their website.

JXT is my pick for the January 2019 stock picking tip. If you look at the weekly chart you will see why it came up in a scan I just ran. Of course the chart is meaningless as this company appears to have listed via a reverse take-over of a non-trading ASX listed company. I've based my selection of this stock on the basis that Herbie Hancock is in the video about metadata that is linked to on their home page. It's January after all!


----------



## greggles (20 March 2019)

tinhat said:


> JXT is my pick for the January 2019 stock picking tip. If you look at the weekly chart you will see why it came up in a scan I just ran. Of course the chart is meaningless as this company appears to have listed via a reverse take-over of a non-trading ASX listed company. I've based my selection of this stock on the basis that Herbie Hancock is in the video about metadata that is linked to on their home page. It's January after all!




Two months too early tinhat. JXT's move north didn't start until this month, following:

The announcement on 12 March that JXT has entered into a digital product agreement with Universal Music Group granting it a licence and authorisation to use UMG's data worldwide. The agreement provides Jaxsta with the ability to gain access to relevant music data from UMG for ingestion to its platform.
Another announcement on 15 March that it has entered into a similar licensing agreement with Warner Music Inc.
However, the biggest move up on the largest volume was today and there has been no third announcement, so I expect that there are further licensing agreement to be announced soon.

JXT up 33.3% to 32c so far today and currently trading at its high for the day.


----------



## tech/a (27 March 2022)

April Pick for me.


----------

